# Marantz Receiver/DEQ2496 will it work?



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

I was recommended by a friend to try a DEQ2496 for room correction for my 2 channel listening. He said it would work with the Marantz SR 7007. I also have a TDA1543 DAC I purchased from France, which may be used.

Obviously with the Marantz I would have to go optical, right? 

Bass too boomy.
Room is 11x12x9'

Any thoughts, or threads that this has been discussed?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Could be your room, speakers/sub placement or even your seating more than eq. Squarish rooms create more mode problems with bass, too. https://www.google.com/#q=square+rooms+and+bass

I take it Audyssey isn't doing things to your liking? Why would you need another DAC? Not sure how you would connect an outboard eq to a receiver for mains use without a tape monitor loop or similar, which the 7007 doesn't have that I see....


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

Room, sub, speaker placement and everything else, I suppose. Bass traps are out as well as any acoustic treatments. I will see if I can upload a pic, but probably not...:frown:

Jus saying that I have a DAC if necessary in the equation. Audyssey works great for the theater..with a small sub and 5 Jeff Babgy's Quark speakers. But when I listen to 2 channel I use the Kairos three way. They has 10" woofers. Those are shown in the avatar

Thanks.

Don't know how to drag and drop...


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

woodsart said:


> Room, sub, speaker placement and everything else, I suppose. Bass traps are out as well as any acoustic treatments. I will see if I can upload a pic, but probably not...:frown:
> 
> Jus saying that I have a DAC if necessary in the equation. Audyssey works great for the theater..with a small sub and 5 Jeff Babgy's Quark speakers. But when I listen to 2 channel I use the Kairos three way. They has 10" woofers. Those are shown in the avatar
> 
> ...


So you have a 7.1 speaker setup for theater and then use the Kairos L/R for two-ch? Helpful to know just how you have things setup/connected first, including positioning of the various speakers, and/or what else you have already tried. What is/are your source(s) of the two-ch audio for processing? 

I haven't looked at the manual for the 2496 yet, been a while since I last read any threads/posts on using one but for


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

Actually I am only using 5.1 for the small room and yes the Kairos 3 way, as in my avatar, for 2 channel. iPad/Spotify via AirPlay is my preference. Do you know how to upload pics?

Thanks!


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

woodsart said:


> Actually I am only using 5.1 for the small room and yes the Kairos 3 way, as in my avatar, for 2 channel. iPad/Spotify via AirPlay is my preference. Do you know how to upload pics?
> 
> Thanks!


Meant to mention that I haven't tried yet. I am not an iPad or Apple user, but I think it should be fairly simple to drag an appropriately sized picture into the box from your pictures folder? I prefer a pc for the keyboard/touchpad setup myself....here's a handy pic of a recent acquisition


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's one I hope....the ones close to either side of the TV are the Continuums which are interchangeable with the bass modules...cool right?

Rob


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

lovinthehd said:


> Meant to mention that I haven't tried yet. I am not an iPad or Apple user, but I think it should be fairly simple to drag an appropriately sized picture into the box from your pictures folder? I prefer a pc for the keyboard/touchpad setup myself....here's a handy pic of a recent acquisition


The previous post I just dragged and dropped. This one I copied the location of the pic on HTS and used the image button (the yellow background with a mountain and object in sky in the toolbar above the dialog box) and pasted to embed the image into the post


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Success I see! Why so many speakers clustered tightly together? Are the larger bookshelf speakers not in use? Why speakers in front of them? How do you have them setup in the avr?


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

lovinthehd said:


> Success I see! Why so many speakers clustered tightly together? Are the larger bookshelf speakers not in use? Why speakers in front of them? How do you have them setup in the avr?


Hahaha...well it is pretty simple the small quarks are mains and switch with the Kairos when I listen to 2 channel. Pure direct mode eliminates the sub. Without a doubt the 3 way DOES NOT need a sub. Or at least for me. The top inside of the cabinet houses the center. The small sub, Voxel by Paul Carmody, creates the perfect small room theater...pretty amazing. BTW all the speakers are DIY! :grin2:


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

woodsart said:


> Hahaha...well it is pretty simple the small quarks are mains and switch with the Kairos when I listen to 2 channel. Pure direct mode eliminates the sub. Without a doubt the 3 way DOES NOT need a sub. Or at least for me. The top inside of the cabinet houses the center. The small sub, Voxel by Paul Carmody, creates the perfect small room theater...pretty amazing. BTW all the speakers are DIY! :grin2:


I thought the Kairos sounded familiar, Bagby or Carmody designs am familiar with, too. Nice work! I'm currently building some Classix II and so far have built 3 sealed 18" subs...I prefer a bit more sub/bass than you apparently. 

How do you have the 5.1 setup and 2.0 setup configured for switching, is it in the avr or a separate box or?


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

Apparently you like dabass!!!

Since the system and room changes are relatively new, I manually switch out the speaker's connects for now.

Finding how to make the DEQ work in my system is the goal.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

woodsart said:


> Apparently you like dabass!!!
> 
> Since the system and room changes are relatively new, I manually switch out the speaker's connects for now.
> 
> Finding how to make the DEQ work in my system is the goal.


I do. There's more, too, not all diy. 

My Denon has a feature I thought also perhaps was used in some of their sister Marantz units, where you can set an x.1 set and also a separate 2.0 pair with some separate setup options. I don't see it with a brief look at your manual, tho.

Seems depending on the source you want to use for the 2-ch listening, it could be input to the 2496 and eq'd then sent to an analog input on your avr for amplification. You'd need appropriate adapter cables depending on your source's connection options, xlr to rca for your avr. You don't happen to have a spare 2ch power amp around? That would make things a lot easier. 

How were you thinking of using an optical input to your avr from the 2496? The 2496 has analog outputs...


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

lovinthehd said:


> I do. There's more, too, not all diy.
> 
> My Denon has a feature I thought also perhaps was used in some of their sister Marantz units, where you can set an x.1 set and also a separate 2.0 pair with some separate setup options. I don't see it with a brief look at your manual, tho.
> 
> ...




....Yeah I don't see that x.1 feature on the receiver for 2 channel either. 

I read a guru's "step by step" set up and that one could use optical of the 2496. It has 2 out and in. 


http://www.decdun.me.uk/deq2496.html


The Marantz has optical in and out as well. This can be done, but I can't get it to work unless there is a configuration in Marantz settings I need to change, but I can't see it.

Oh and yes I have a Vintage 37wpc Marantz 2238B laying around...:laugh2: However, not much room to use it at the moment. And, of course I listen via AirPlay with the iPad/iPhone. 

http://www.classic-audio.com/marantz/2238b.html

Thanks!


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

woodsart said:


> ....Yeah I don't see that x.1 feature on the receiver for 2 channel either.
> 
> I read a guru's "step by step" set up and that one could use optical of the 2496. It has 2 out and in.
> 
> ...


Hmmm the unit I was looking at a manual of didn't have but analog outs, your link looks like a different unit....is there more than one 2496? I also remember looking at your avr having optical ins but no optical out (pretty rare these days due DRM). Will look when I get home later, off to help in a parade. 

It was late last night :innocent:


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of the 2496 and 7008 rear views...


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

Had to write a long message............................................................:foottap:


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

Sheeeeeeeesh.................................:help::help::help::help:onder:onder::help:


----------

